# OBT Breeding



## spider_mike (Feb 20, 2008)

Here is a set of photos i took of my OBT's breeding.


----------



## Mike H. (Feb 20, 2008)

GREAT PICS !!!!!  :clap: :clap: 


Regards, Mike


----------



## spider_mike (Feb 21, 2008)

*Thanks Mike*

That was my first breeding of any T. I am hoping for a nice egg sack. My daughter and I watched the whole thing. She is 4 and loves this stuff. Not at all squeemish with feeding them mice or our snakes live rats. It gets her blood flowing as does mine to get back and observe the true roots of animal instincts.

PS i am Mike H also. Your name is not Hall by any chance is it?

Mike


----------



## SuperRad (Feb 21, 2008)

Awesome thread, it's like a story! 

I like how this gentleman caller picks up his lady at her door. He shoulda came bearing gifts like a cricket or roach.

Congrats, hope you get tons of eggs.


----------



## spider_mike (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks, He was quite the stud and lived ever after the ordeal. These guys are a cheap "Less Desirable" Species but i love em anyway. Any suggestions on rearing/caring for the young/Sack Care?

My first with T's that breed for me. I have another pair of the same size and quality to trade. I need some others. Will post a string in buy and sell.



Mike


----------



## spider_mike (Apr 28, 2008)

*Babies from this breeding!*

I discovered today that my female OBT had her kids out of the hut for their first breath of fresh air. I do'nt know how many there are at this point. Check out the pics.


----------



## x-fan (Apr 29, 2008)

Congrats man )) I'm waiting to be a "dad" too. I've mailed my MM murinus to a friend couple a weeks ago and it was eaten during the mating(the tarantula, not my friend ) 
Congrats once again )) Cute little devils


----------



## WARPIG (Apr 30, 2008)

Very cool, sac incubated the old fashion way!!! Mother of the year!!!

PIG-


----------



## patrickbull (May 2, 2008)

Excellent picture log man! I hope to breed my usumbara soon. My female is just waiting for a male.


----------



## desertdweller (May 3, 2008)

Beautiful photo story, excellent pics!  I just bred my P mirinus pair too.  My male was very similar to yours in actions.  He even drummed directly on my female's abdomen first.  She must have liked it! LOL  They have paired up three times now and my male still lives to tell about it.

How long did it take for you to see the little ones?  Any idea when she dropped the sac?

Thanks.


----------



## patrickbull (May 3, 2008)

I've heard this species breeds quite well. That seems to be true with both of your stories and pics. I can't wait to get a male for my female. It's going to be exciting.


----------



## spider_mike (May 9, 2008)

2-20 they breed and on 4-28 the first sighn of life outside the hut. Fairly quick. I am going to seperate them over the weekend. I will post some pics and info on how many made it.


Thanks, for all the comments.

Mike


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (May 9, 2008)

That's really great for your success!  It's amazing how easily the females of this species mate (she bent over backwards to mate that time it looks like...pun intended!) 

count them yet?
-=ICM=-


----------



## Figleavetarantulas (Apr 2, 2017)

Has anyone ever left the male with the female? I have kept mine together the past 2 days no issues.


----------

